# HDD smart capability disabled



## nettie (Mar 20, 2003)

Hello out there. 
This is my first post. My kids have a 300 AMD K6-2 computer and running Win 98 SE wiht a 20G HD. Neither one will fess up, but I think that they ventured into the BIOS. When the computer boots up it stops at HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability DISABLED. It will not go any further. I am unsure where to find this in the bios. Checked a few sites and they said it should be in the BIOS Features setup but it isn't there. 
Hope you can guide me through this. 
Thanks in advance, 
Nettie


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Have you just run the autodetect function in your bios?


----------



## Tim974 (Feb 22, 2003)

When your computer boots, depending on your MOBO it'll say "Press F2 To Boot" or some other key. Go in, and somewhere (Usually under "advanced", but maybe just on the first page) you will see "SMART - DISABLED." Enable it, restart, then you should be good. If not, go back and check the HDD settings. Make sure they say auto ...you should see see something like:

Primary Master IDE -- AUTO
Primary Slave IDE -- NONE
Secondary Master IDE-- AUTO
Secondary Slave IDE -- NONE

Now, these settings will let you load a CD-ROM (granted its connected to the secondary cable) and your Hard drive. If you have a burner, or another drive, set that as "AUTO." If you're unsure, set them all to AUTO, it won't hurt anything.


Tim


----------

